# Feeling down? Here are some motivational videos to help you keep going



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I've been watching these motivational videos on YouTube and they've helped me in beating my writer's block and absolutely destroying my procrastination. Even if most of the movie clips involve sports and outdoor activities, the positive messages are still relevant and strong. These videos may not work for everyone, but it wouldn't hurt to at least try and watch if you are stuck on the first page or are absolutely uncertain of your writing career. Below are two videos that I love to watch every other day:

THE GREATNESS WITHIN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiyYEVcU1tI_

UNBROKEN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=26U_seo0a1g_

Two important quotes:
"Fear kills dreams. Fear kills hope. Fear puts people in the hospital."
"You can fail at what you don't want, so you might as well take a chance at doing what you love."

I will post more videos in the same thread in the near future.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

This one is my favorite:


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Here are three more videos:

YOU WILL WIN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EiM_-oSWzI_

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE REMEMBERED FOR?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRaTpTVTENU_

BE PHENOMENAL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzhzkKccBi8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

For today:

BELIEVE IN YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjZ0KbJcav0_

DRIVEN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCs8cj7-fr4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BELIEVE IN YOURSELF (Second Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_VQbtO3ChM_

UNSTOPPABLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z4Kft47kBM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE IDEA
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-4A1hi-DuA_

THE DESIRE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMm6tDavSXg_

THE HERO
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZjtRQMEOmI_

THE VISION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOy0YgUDwDg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PROVE THEM WRONG
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQRfnexHJmk_

WHAT DO YOU EXPECT?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=laSisdH95JM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DETERMINED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSaaB1qX4Vc_

THE FIRE INSIDE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_Yg6F7OOQE_

FORGET FEAR
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie89MODckwA_


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Logan Rutherford said:


> This one is my favorite:


LOL.


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

I love motivational videos <3 Here's some of my favorite:

Neil Gaiman - Commencement Speech at the University of the Arts 2012 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikAb-NYkseI

Amanda Palmer - Commencement Speech to NEIA's Class of 2011 - "The Fraud Police" 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA8XiC3m7vw

Amanda Palmer - Art of Asking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMj_P_6H69g

Elizabeth Gilbert - Your Elusive Creative Genius 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86x-u-tz0MA


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE OBSSESSED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgYZ32_5iOQ_

MINDSHIFT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fviFNrWKzZ8_

PURPOSE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3_ypSMbWVM_

DESTINY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1sXTmaqRHU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BORN AGAIN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDySsFJ2S64_

FEEL THE PAIN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcVK_5nGOcM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER QUIT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzbCLooj-M8_

DREAM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-jwWYX7Jlo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNIVERSAL PRINCIPLES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4P51sypLBk_

BE REMEMBERED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz3q1R0oHmE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WATCH ME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbv0riIpDTg_

PURPOSE (2nd Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yBwzuVI6sA_


----------



## phillo74 (Apr 30, 2015)

Bookmarked this thread


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

Ignore money and follow your dreams:






Alan Watts (1915 - 1973): Philosopher, writer, and speaker.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BORN IN DARKNESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHZ7BFBoYCQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STRENGTH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvEmmwbtDBI_

DESERVE MORE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3Iohi17MeU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

EVOLVE YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k_zRdJUB-g_

DISCIPLINE & INTENT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd9sWl0nIfI_

WHAT IS POSSIBLE?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTrxv3VWG-Y_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

COMMIT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvqeABNbAs4_

VISION (2nd Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJTUcRnXBbE_

DRIVEN TO GREATNESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABbtxzXyGIs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TIME TO START
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULemihtU2vI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER GIVE UP
www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjP9r-HU4fk


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ACCOMPLISHMENT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEcrIJLzwoM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP WHINING, START GRINDING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxrSr2vV68g_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TODAY IS THE DAY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-2uw63GG48_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S NEVER TOO LATE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGqdi-piQUk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

POTENTIAL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb6iN6nGSgo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE DIFFERENT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTBsVx89Sps_


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

Okay, I bookmarked the thread.    I'm glad I did it before I forgot about it and the thread gets lost.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WITH YOUR HEART
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4h7pbn8pF4_

PUSH THROUGH PAIN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYmJcU1IXlg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER UNDERESTIMATE ME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8pQdp3hwFs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OUTCAST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnECGf4WsiU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DREAM (2nd Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsNrZvfCnHg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SELF BELIEF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmy1qClZBA0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

JUMP IN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=urlosbJ5q6c_


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow! Bookmarked this thread too. I'll know where to go when I get stuck now. Fabulous videos and posts. Really helpful!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SINK OR SWIM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwXIUkCpxrU_


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Logan R. said:


> This one is my favorite:


Not gonna lie: I clicked on this thread SPECIFICALLY to see if someone posted this wonderfully bizarre video from Shia. Bless you, sir.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER OUT OF THE FIGHT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=620UKhs2BWs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TRANSITION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAKJwIdM9dc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ARE YOU READY?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCxAbn8YAtI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

AWAKENING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDf757QwXpk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIGHT THROUGH IT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHBtiXVCJuI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CHANGE YOUR MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaxmq77kMVQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

START NOW
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbnrb0BMBtQ_


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the soulpancake (kid president) vids

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-gQLqv9f4o

or this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5yCOSHeYn4


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

This needs a bumpitty bump bump bump!
Ceee-bola!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-QsM8yRQFA


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MAKE A DECISION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJQ88c5Z9Sg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE SPARK
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=38P1tNPmaYc_


----------



## sabot03196 (Sep 14, 2014)

This one always gets me going.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

EXPAND BY DEMAND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWh2XfMXQ9c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE WAY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhxnWo9sc_0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STEPPING STONES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSPu467gt8w_

STOP KILLING TIME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX2tefQHNmk_

WHAT MAKES YOU HAPPY?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHryICoeDKw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BECOME A LION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWlXsEj1RpM_


----------



## Tallytally (May 5, 2015)

I've always loved this Japanese fisherman:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxGRhd_iWuE


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Will Smith's Words of Wisdom
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3CRdPHDCC0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Denzel Washington - CLAIM YOUR DREAM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiJ7VGkANs4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DISCOVER YOUR PURPOSE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-rwV0rP2j0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE GREATNESS WITHIN (2nd Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmhSmsz-TcQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RISE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPe_9jYhe4Q_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RUNNING THROUGH HELL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLGfPNhtS2U_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STAY FOCUSED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnSo1csRyQU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PRIDE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFnZRDumJYU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIND YOUR STRENGTH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3cWNsklM90_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S POSSIBLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ7LPbAoVSs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FOLLOW YOUR INTUITION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3ruISple8c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOW BAD DO YOU WANT IT?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX1vUSuFhrA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TRUST YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUOWcwNXFeU_

THE UNIVERSE IS YOURS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI7SDiPTuVA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNLIMITED POTENTIAL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5f0ZvmqlVs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE GOOD WOLF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=__cdpyF5nLk_

TEN THOUSAND HOURS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWEF5Ie89ug_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DECIDE TO ACT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thxubihu_iU_

ENGINEERED FOR PURPOSE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Rx2s3YVaWk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ENDLESS POTENTIAL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDobhTjLooo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FREEDOM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLvb60n1BIs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THROUGH HELL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDCGrINPGUQ_


----------



## CourtneyHunt71 (Sep 3, 2015)

This one's my favorite.

Ze Frank's An Invocation for Beginnings (does have some adult language):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYlCVwxoL_g

Thanks for a great thread! Bookmarked!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

10 YEARS FROM NOW
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhK5VVlick8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PAIN IS YOUR BEST FRIEND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-B5ZQ4PSPY_

RESTART
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bQ07efiN_I_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

EMERGE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pakhD-_wR-A_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIND YOUR COURAGE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dg1rCq0uIQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT GIVES YOUR LIFE MEANING?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=mODFcVcn4B8_

TRANSCEND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIWPxEtfBwY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S UP TO YOU
www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ1NZ_nvEME


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU CAN CHANGE THE WORLD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV8ZGegdaw0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DEEP DOWN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdcwDp5MK9s_

YOUR FATE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6133s108Gs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Three important scenes from _Dead Poets Society_

*Words & Ideas*
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VUV2Yl8gsI_

*Conformity*
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnAyr0kWRGE_

*Carpe Diem*
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=veYR3ZC9wMQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CHANGE YOUR LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDNiTaB2CS4_

SAY "YES" TO YOUR NEW LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYvlpa1sNQk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GROW UP
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2EH8TY-_4A_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT'S YOUR "WHY"?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkCFHKFCYGA_

REMIND ME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PMpWFVSYY4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BEYOND YOUR LIMITS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wlx_VS_XkDc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Al Pacino's Speech from _Any Given Sunday_
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzugjI0G2vM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

URGENCY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYx-1nrDpHg_

BELIEVE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjfpkXHa09g_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

*Elliott Hulse* - What to do when people don't believe in you 
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoWQT8DkfUA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

*Prince Ea*

How to Get Rid of Stress in 60 Seconds
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4RpOke5Bes_
Why I Got Rid of Most of My Friends
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=inGi9MlKD1k_
How to Instantly Defeat a Hater
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wZEP5ZHZpA_
Why Most People Die Before Age 25
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKAmujgS4mo_

"There has never been a statue erected for a critic."


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a video that always gets me going. It's a scene from the movie Glengarry Glen Ross.

Warning #1: it contains *very* harsh language.

Warning #2: for every person who feels inspired by this video, another will feel demotivated and beaten down.

Proceed with caution.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

_Glengarry Glen Ross_, one of my favorite movies 

Anyway, here are some more motivational videos. You'll be surprised at how many are available on YouTube.

LIVE WITHOUT LIMITS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_MVI71YBZI_

LIVE WITHOUT REGRETS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=N68hbnQgErg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LEGACY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsrS1YQRuYI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

COMMIT YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr7ysfZVXHE_

INVEST IN YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu_dUxTg33I_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CREATE YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1qD-ySmtiI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE PREPARED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIy0uSdF8Us_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE AMAZING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9EuNM8rroE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TAKE ACTION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5rmduJ-G5U_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

POTENTIAL (2nd Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_4X89dHfRk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

INTENTION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKvB7AcrCIk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NO MORE EXCUSES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QKq1iXfBBg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REAL HAPPINESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze6WrUR0JpA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HIDDEN TALENT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhVJZC-CsXs_


----------



## Sal Marotta (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome thread! I am all for motivational videos. Have many I would like to suggest, but unfortunately, they do very little to enact permanent change on our lives. So I am going to keep them to myself, and force you to listen to me rank a little more 

I remember before I started to change my habits, every time I watched an inspirational youtube video or read a motivational article, I was convinced I had reached a turning point in my life. For the first few hours after watching the video, I was ready to take on the world. However, eventually the motivation would fade and I seemed to fall back into mediocrity.

If you want more than just brief moments of motivation and optimism, you have to change your habits. Unfortunately, changing your habits is much easier said than done, but their are techniques and psychological hacks you can use to ensure you produce consistently positive results.

You can engineer your mind to see whatever you want to see and produce whatever you want to produce, but it takes repetition and structure. You must properly practice happiness and success in your everyday life.

If you want to make lasting change, and magnetically attract more happiness and success into your life, you need to change your belief-systems. You can do that through repetition. Your beliefs are the key to endless internal motivation, and they are simpler to reconstruct than you think, if you are devoted to it. 

So yes watch motivational Youtube videos, but don't just watch it when they pump you up, or trigger a obvious emotional response. Watch them everyday. Watch them until they get old. Absorb everything they say. Incorporate the message of the videos into perception of world. Believe them deeply, back the messages with emotion, and the more you do the more motivation will quietly creep into your life. 

Good luck, my friends, and remember you have the power to create whatever life you desire.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

AS YOU THINK, SO SHALL YOU BE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nrpUwck7Ps_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REINVENT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1rHVRJitVo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PROVE THEM WRONG (2nd Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPQ1budJRIQ_


----------



## Sal Marotta (Oct 15, 2015)

Motivational videos are great, but how about a motivational article. We are all readers, right? 

Fear is one of the most powerful emotions we have. In fact in my mind, it's key to happiness. Thank god for giving us fear!

I have an article on this I think you would appreciate, I am going to copy and paste it here actually to save you the time of clicking the link.

FEAR AND ABUNDANCE

Humans love and admire abundance. In the desert, we search for oasis. In business, we search for wealth. In romance, we search for passionate love and powerful emotions.

But we don’t cross the desert to find oasis. We don’t quit our 9-5 jobs to start a business and find true wealth. We don’t approach the men and women we find attractive to find impassioned love. We submit. We submit to our fears.

Fear lures us to the safe side. It forces us to submit to the usual and the mediocre. It tempts us to turn heads away from our opportunities and to settle for a life that will never make us feel truly alive. If you want to feel alive you have to walk towards abundance. You have to face fear.

How do we prevent fear from taking over our lives? There is only one answer — conquer it. Face your fears and you will realize that you are living freely. By pushing past your mental limitations and stretching your comfort zone you will exercise your mind. Your mind is a muscle. And just like every other muscle in your body it can get stronger. For the next 24 hours, practice stretching your mental muscle. Set a reminder on your phone to observe the fears you are currently submitting to. Do you want to write a book, but are afraid you won’t finish? Write the first chapter. Are you afraid to sing Rain Drops Keep Falling On My Head loud enough for everyone to hear you at lunch? Sing your heart out. Are you afraid to call your dad and just tell him you love him? Call him.
At any given time there are thousands of fears holding you back. Just think about anything you could do that would make you look weird, and you will find something that fear is preventing you from doing. As you practice doing the things you fear, you will grow more capable of taking risks. You will capture more opportunities and as a result, feel more alive.

The path of abundance will ask you to take risks. Don’t be afraid. Take them.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CLARITY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zwZR4vdeeE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CHANGE YOUR ATTITUDE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsm6F6bqSCk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TIME TO MOVE ON
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM7-UfOTh84_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FULLY EQUIPPED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HZDno0ORCQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE POWER WITHIN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfY-w3GUXoQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CONQUER FEAR
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5a9c3oL8jc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FOCUS ON YOUR JOURNEY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=26I3_YKLjjI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BECOME A RISK TAKER
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wwyXtJ1sfw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE JOURNEY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPqXtfrJAUE_

BECOME MORE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=chElHV99xak_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GREATNESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTy2i4lo7qQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

EVOLVE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iux2rS9NmBE_

I AM A CHAMPION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTkLSyIH5Vg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE POWER OF THE MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuhhTnz5b-Q_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CAN'T BE STOPPED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQq3p9JZd4E_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FEAR OF REJECTION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqr_V684xsY_

THE POWER OF CHOICE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmoUPIpGaBo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I CAN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GDVgjHKXeE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SIGNS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfgsIB_C1-0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HATERS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oMDd1lB5Tk_

THE OTHER SIDE OF FEAR
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmkUwToXLEc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ENCOURAGE YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsSjAvpGjGA_

MAYBE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-aSBSEj6GE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LUCKY CHARM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6yzLhn1VZs_

THE DREAM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf5SlFEw36g_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIMITATIONS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7UmyCzRc0E_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE MESSAGE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKbN7ByAvGg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PAIN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbNrx1HED1k_

WINNERS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXAcsxn0pQM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHY ARE YOU HOLDING BACK?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1NnrsmSdHI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I AM A MACHINE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9LIcUKFSgc_

PASSENGERS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfGQBPqRQCQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

INTEGRITY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISEczVF1eOY_

FOLLOW YOUR PASSION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO5oBEjtb_8_


----------



## Erratic (May 17, 2014)

I hope I'm allowed to add a funny one. This video always inspires and makes me laugh.

Mouse vs Cracker


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WORK ON YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-fGYtagSDY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CHASING FIREFLIES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwql9shDJBU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

VALUE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT36CRqKKmc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

EMBRACE LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVuMXpd1NJA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE IRRATIONAL FEW
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0twqQ5z4aE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RULES OF SUCCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftJccAAlXbQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT IS *YOUR* PURPOSE?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v4FAXGgpJU_

MARCH FORTH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFtrdH0DsYE_


----------



## Elidibus (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing these. What's left of my family saw fit to once again criticize my decision to become a writer and I guess they picked Thanksgiving because they weren't miserable enough. Normally, it doesn't get to me. But hearing it constantly, it does get to you from time to time. And I needed a little pick me up. So, thanks again for sharing these links!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE SOUND OF FOOTSTEPS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL3qXS502LY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Elidibus said:


> Thanks for sharing these. What's left of my family saw fit to once again criticize my decision to become a writer and I guess they picked Thanksgiving because they weren't miserable enough. Normally, it doesn't get to me. But hearing it constantly, it does get to you from time to time. And I needed a little pick me up. So, thanks again for sharing these links!


In the words of Jean Sibelius: "A statue has never been erected in honor of a critic." Keep doing what you love.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I WILL SUCCEED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yecahBzZwqo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ETERNAL PASSION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgzNS6GWcfw_

TAKE RESPONSIBILITY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x-M1mtNKAs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MINDSET
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfUyleY48mI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FALL FORWARD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmLpvzufJ5s_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REINVENT YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-N18WuhCRQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIVE YOUR DREAM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K7_fKWDZLI_

DEVELOP YOUR TALENT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE8a6awtRfc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WATCH ME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPNYxqSbDMA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DO WHAT IS HARD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYMUb4uQZoo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIMITLESS PASSION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S8QtLR-gZs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PLANT THE SEED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8gpWGAItWc_

THE OBSTACLE IS THE WAY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUKVz3GrHdE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHY?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=redJpK1ACTk_

GO AFTER YOUR DREAMS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeZTCgcCet8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE WORLD YOU DON'T KNOW
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3m7tT6wzaY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CHOICES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1AvVSdodoo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DESTROY YOUR FEAR
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SYE7uo5VsM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE LEADER
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpKvQg5qRgk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

JUST DECIDE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WldsRzmu4zs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE LAST TRAIN HOME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky0dA3iOURY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WORK SMARTER, NOT HARDER
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YG_GyAxnGI_

PROGRESSION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGuhFid52uY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FORGET THE PAST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cRL9kpERkU_

WHY YOU'RE HERE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCzth7Vz_bM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHY AREN'T YOU SUCCESSFUL?
www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsJG8nON20s


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIND YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOiAHjCOtZY_

ON VISION AND VICTORY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOyMVwa_SC0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RETHINK YOUR LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=70L50ITMry8_


----------



## crusoe (May 6, 2015)

Eric S. Kim said:


> Here are three more videos:
> 
> YOU WILL WIN
> _www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EiM_-oSWzI_
> ...


Holy crap, Eric, that first video almost made me cry.

THANK YOU.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TRUST THE PROCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9chCv8Ighc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DECISIONS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MIOp5WhIMo_

EXCUSES ARE FOR LOSERS
(Contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3z-Mb0dfJM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HITTING ROCK BOTTOM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yBU1ELFXfk_

KILL PROCRASTINATION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkmsbM5SNII_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIGHT THROUGH IT (2nd version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2SBLz-0-vs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WORLD CHAMPION
(This is about MMA fighting, but it can be about anything when only listening to the audio and not watching the video)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgO50e6fdpk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEW LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfG0jgwDdSI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OBSESSED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWKF2B2GCOE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

USE YOUR FOCUS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaEZGgVe0Ws_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIMITLESS (Contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJJ_F5WfNbA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NOTHING WILL STOP ME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBN5nZc65YU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIVE YOUR DREAM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvEpEWytMj4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE PROCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=350F0VsECvo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE POWER OF HABIT (Contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jdA16TBZ7k_

TIME WASTED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEszVpSGaGU_

THE DREAM (3rd Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqpRZ69z8_8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE 51ST DOOR
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhiGH8s-ovQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE EXTRAORDINARY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGtz_e6nE9U_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MY LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOL8rjJMetA_

THE NEW ME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kosQeWCF0dM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DEFINE YOUR PURPOSE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofq_gc5jHGg_

NO EXCUSES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mJ0JfeB7OU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

COMMITMENT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXghcI8hcWU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE POWER OF THE HUMAN MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0wGXb-1ogM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SHUT UP!
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh4l0-rTWQg_

TAKE RESPONSIBILITY (contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw7JbATbFGw_

FALLING FORWARD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8hkMiXD8A8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FOCUS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqAKw9aZu1E_

REBEL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYIudxONEk0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE OTHER GUY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxYqvczO6DI_

SIX-MINUTE ETERNITY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=boVVZbwh_UU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE PROFESSIONAL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb9rYBmYHuE_

CONQUER YOUR MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCnt8OIHE2c_

WAYS OF THINKING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6Sr9SBttio_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

KEEP PUSHING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOyBQZTisJY_

RESISTANCE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDHloLbpGsU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ROLL THE DICE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGfiQVEn95w_

THE WANDERER'S LULLABY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S8ClhrZSbQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHO'S IN CHARGE OF YOUR LIFE?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDhc2qjMVQQ_

WHATEVER IT TAKES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXU3JMNifFc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CREATE YOUR LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=el0wa0C6Fbc_

STOP WHINING (Contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdbMnFWauqs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHO AM I
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=66xauVRuDeA_

HOW
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi8iiTw2wi8_

STRENGTH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4mWhRwTp5U_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IMPOSSIBLE IS NOTHING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrhSJ1FHeaA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SELF-WORTH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LldsOxEMjN4_

DECIDE TO ACT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9vI6LlVjBY_

THE HERO IN YOU
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztChrYW_25w_


----------



## MelodieRochelle (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you for the share.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SHOW THE WORLD WHAT YOU CAN DO
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=09vjbdTCGEg_


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

"Don't stop -- don't give up!"
Simple encouragement and this little girl is adorable :-D This one always makes me smile  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uUlOAyQsn4


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DREAM (4th Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLnB8pEVNhQ_

EASY LIFE (contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7ri3xp5u7Q_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TIME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_lbbcTddUE_

CHANGE YOUR MINDSET
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=28iCDhaI0CA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE KEEPER OF DREAMS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4si17Q0Iae0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OPPORTUNITY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H4z6ze4SWA_

DREAMS TO REALITY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcu24JQwDMY_

RAISE YOUR STANDARDS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvrJ6NLG6Lg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S POSSIBLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp62rbJpwRk_

YOUR INFINITE POWER
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWLbqPkX_rs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1PSbDmV8Gw_

STARTING OVER
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIaRiqSej00_

I WILL WIN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-N8To7zCwo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ARE YOU ALIVE?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=unAw6go3q6k_

PROGRESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ8itWzHALE_

JUMP
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypDytWpLcOo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MAKE THE DECISION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9coHpqQ2YMc_

PICK THEM UP
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W390Tt4wOA_

SELF DISCIPLINE (contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fs0QaZxKNo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

A STORY UNTOLD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtfMvxXNdsk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PROCRASTINATION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=m82gm0Ln_EQ_

THE HERO IN YOU
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWaBNOys2XY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FOCUS ON THE POSITIVE (contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JliPntyTwfk_

HEAD FIRST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTwGi-AEEbM_

IMPROVE YOUR MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2xFK7srre4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU CAN CHANGE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_erSS2OVp2c_

THE PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm79Q76GKUE_

FACE REALITY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfepf1ePS-M_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE KEY TO SUCCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2fmawcPGUI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PURPOSE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=93nnlpirqT0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOUR SIXTH SENSE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmA_hzPZJak_

I'M POSSIBLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sGLeNpKNj8_

EXTRAORDINARY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hbdeb7gV40_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REBIRTH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA9hqmHQ7x4_

ALIVE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4IJpxMNU4s_

UNCOMMON MAN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=57OrivMxyt0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BELIEVE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q__aQFmhig_

FALLEN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NtzubcQHs4_

FLIGHT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEksL2UaHfw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNBEATABLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez8iGlJlDUo_

TAKE ACTION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-pC3AjI9DI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU GOTTA HAVE FAITH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uFLLtjGbL8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU ARE DIFFERENT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HcBRpEC2ok_

WHERE TO FIND INSPIRATION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iF0I99WWug_

THE POWER OF YOUR MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uosg9ac03Nc_

BELIEVE IN YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0bs0FAkU8c_

IT'S UP TO YOU
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpjreVYdjJY_


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

Eric S. Kim said:


> I've been watching these motivational videos on YouTube and they've helped me in beating my writer's block and absolutely destroying my procrastination. Even if most of the movie clips involve sports and outdoor activities, the positive messages are still relevant and strong. These videos may not work for everyone, but it wouldn't hurt to at least try and watch if you are stuck on the first page or are absolutely uncertain of your writing career. Below are two videos that I love to watch every other day:
> 
> THE GREATNESS WITHIN
> _www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiyYEVcU1tI_
> ...


Great videos. Thanks for the boost!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REVIVAL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bnETxx5Qrk_

DESIRE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TocEZ44LhSY_

A WOLF AMONG SHEEP
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb4_tSDVzCg_


----------



## fitnesseve_ (Mar 26, 2016)

Secrets to success | Motivation Speech

https://youtu.be/_2r2dORvxOk


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT'S HOLDING YOU BACK
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X-VDZaGkBU_

ARE YOU REALLY LIVING?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbiaq7iaeFk_

I WILL NOT QUIT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wok1IexcEhQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIGHT BACK
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZHu0HK1Se4_

DO THE WORK (contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur6Y-vpnf1U_

THOUGHTS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqFMKrOJxTs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT IS YOUR *WHY*?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=56Qu3MY5EnU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU ARE THE ARCHITECT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX1k1SWDshA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TRANSFORM YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyG9L4DJwss_

NO LIMIT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQDdbJbu_Sc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TIME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=otC_QHQtQBk_


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for these wonderful videos.

Here's one you might enjoy as well. It's one of my all time favorites.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YsNw64H1Ew [youtube]

"We were all meant to shine!"
We are capable of so much more than we were brought up to believe.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DESTROY DOUBT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOP0HvD6E_g_

IT'S POSSIBLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgpgIT1UcHk_

THE PROBLEM WITH PERFECT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF21bMBAOGI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ROLL THE DICE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnYC8Fpu2Kk_

THE POWER OF THINKING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5bBZOazAfo_


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

Bookmarked! Thankyou


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOUR PAST DOESN'T DEFINE YOU
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBhajEk1ph8_

NEVER GIVE UP ON YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI_cCRXQQTc_

DECISIONS, DECISIONS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJfiRDHhah4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

catlife said:


> Bookmarked! Thankyou


You're welcome


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

Seems like I've gotten hooked on motivational videos. They've been helping me to keep working out and to keep writing even though not very many people seem to be reading so far.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SUCCESS PRINCIPLES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q005VGn1vz8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FATE (RUN AFTER YOUR DESTINY)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghHCATQloNE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CONSISTENT EFFORT OVER TIME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf3oMy7-e-I_

LOST DREAMS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1wn1C82YFk_

LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8iX1IAQ8HI_

WHEN IT HURTS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNj_KDPp_iM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GO ALL OUT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hap9CBNVsss_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE HERO IN YOU
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohUcuZYOFL4_

WAY OF BEING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTDu4huUANw_

TODAY IS GOOD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQKOs1u_-nk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FAITH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKKfJNEsPNc_

RETHINK EVERYTHING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjm1xOSGXQM_

THE GOPRO STORY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dgHyGXv_ao_

WHERE WILL YOU BE IN FIVE YEARS?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIq07-f2aqc_

TIME TO CHANGE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivowevENXW0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BEYOND LIMITS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqFZoE8FHMw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NOTHING JUST HAPPENS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcITfku1_cE_

REPROGRAM YOUR MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5qGJ817ryw_

MOTIVATE YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u6-Ukwwo_A_


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Short excerpt from a poem in place of a video-not certain who the author is, some sources say Edgar Guest, others say anonymous.

_When things go wrong, as they sometimes will, 
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill, 
When the funds are low and the debts are high, 
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh, 
When care is pressing you down a bit, 
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit._


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ADDICTED TO SUCCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IibRcxNaOC8_

YOU ARE STRONGER THAN YOU THINK YOU ARE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-PqLpKdkOg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CHANGE YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYEVrg4GESI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BLESSED BECAUSE I GOT FIGHT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv2FMHIgxic_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE PATH TO SUCCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl5No2gnOZ0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

INTENTION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR85CIaxZ_4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PSYCHOLOGY OF THE GREAT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCZYBMQoml0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TASKS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIAP5XcEWDg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOUR WORDS BECOME YOUR REALITY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKRo0SY0Yew_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

JUST START
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe6CKOF1byo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIVE AS KING (contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZF34HuAGu4_

HOPE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi83t6zRd8M_

GRIND TO GREAT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKJPjerVTxc_

WAKE UP
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE5RGSWONZ4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REMEMBER WHAT YOU ARE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKn2kY3X5Sk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LEAVE YOUR MARK ON THE WORLD (contains strong language)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSijcZjWMng_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BECOME FEARLESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3CQQ_Ednd0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE CHANGE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCcZTRpkssU_

NEVER THE VICTIM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7thpDI75IA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MOST PEOPLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KSHfVWbCsg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CONSCIOUSNESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TD24-tPANY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT CAN YOU ENDURE?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdaY7swnOVc_

HOW MUCH CAN YOU ENDURE?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t78ilIEjrU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I MADE IT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCz4_01YgOQ_

WHY DO YOU DREAM?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9iVmXr0Src_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FORWARD PROGRESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2dGTWQAO_I_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT WILL YOU DO?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpG4m1GB3Ug_

EXTRAORDINARY SELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIhr1TiATxc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GOALS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9TObqDwgvc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IMMORTAL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5kC01rm8vU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE MINDSET BEHIND SUCCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG-kWW4um0s_

LOVE YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAYLolBEXZQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TAKE RISKS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-weACN2lWE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ARE YOU DEDICATED FOR LIFE?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=noVCdaLK1yI_

RISE AGAIN
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1PBeYy9Mjo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE RIGHT PERSON
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVXgeqY07ok_

PHENOMENAL OR NOTHING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajuxqguMvIE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MIND OF A BEAST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OMHB_WzUtE_

WHAT WILL YOU STAND FOR?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjnwrVJlwic_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STEPS TO ACHIEVE YOUR DREAM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=THY6llsnHm0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE JUMP
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9fFt_Wce8w_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN YOU WANT SOMETHING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XuBpmbrjq8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

VISIONS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjtg6_AGJs0_

DISCIPLINE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JpjTjJO2F0_

FOCUS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv1_LmG-dK0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WAR
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R9Qcb6IjWc_

BEAST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIQEgYY4PJM_

FEARLESS WORK
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=51ux3FK1Q0c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ENEMIES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLZHEwNOFgA_

OATH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHwosN92iGc_

WHAT IF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=taqbvOze70g_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TODAY IS THE DAY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldvL5GZ3qMw_

HATERS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlS6A41c1As_

NEVER SETTLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsWwjI98Xuk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

EASY ROAD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ka1l0tUIXI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PREPARED
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=toMVGsICsTs_

STRUGGLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OlDG5KbTAw_

THOUGH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJCDJxJ1EiI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

EVERY DECISION MATTERS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFhGZdo5mrI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SIGHT BUT NO VISION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX-Phxi-42Q_

LESS TALK, MORE WORK
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-FryAFXTKg_

WATCH ME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=c93pjEzcBjY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WIN AT ALL COST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkBTHBLtCro_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE PURPOSE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LSmJIe4luY_

HARD WORK
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=puDQoBPpWyQ_

PURPOSE (Another Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7261TAxeuiA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE ONLY WAY TO SUCCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY7Mf6PzZyA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE EVOLUTION OF INSANITY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qPIx63_Q4o_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IMAGINATION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1JpCXGqeGM_

DOUBT ME NOW
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX9WRR2aO6A_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4LNQ0TpJlY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MANIFEST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkJnD0Sljt8_

NAME YOUR PRICE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWKRFt5AcDg_

WITHIN YOU
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=00j9IMqVdj8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHO DO YOU WANT TO BE?
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=73CWHAKzxFM_


----------



## KaylaKrantz (Sep 10, 2016)

I love those videos, and the quotes. That's just what I needed today  Thank you.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE WAY TO SUCCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuUgyVWYVZY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LOST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsvfWk3otIE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LONE WOLF (To All Those Fighting Battles Alone)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMFc7ag9w_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BEYOND SUCCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4M7VMpTcf0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOW CHAMPIONS THINK
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=70fkQ6WVRp0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BATTLE OF YOUR LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwFiz6aT1mU_

DO BETTER
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=M02SHd5iOdo_

THE MENTALITY OF LEGENDS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=o273H8DjIr8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DUST UNDER STARS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1XZihBkNOE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TAKE RISKS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=a21SYSzuVyE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S UP TO YOU
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcvkFNbO3jw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I AM NOT A SURVIVOR, I AM A WARRIOR
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdOcA55zmVk_

FROM FAILURE TO SUCCESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNYhp6Gaizc_

THE SECRET OF SUCCESSFUL PEOPLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JPEvobEs5Y_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HABITS CAN MAKE YOU OR BREAK YOU
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC3vWeQRX0s_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

AWAKENING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuYahjTYffU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ALMOST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTHmC7R9bPY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DEVELOP A STRONG MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZQH5UbEjqE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PSYCHOLOGY OF HIGH ACHIEVERS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEKWT8sIgOc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE SUCCESS IS IN YOUR EFFORT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPszGLynA00_

LIFETIME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru5aN07xbP8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THINKING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtpqJELFDFs_

JUST HOLD ON
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDtiz7dPugY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ACHIEVE THE UNACHIEVABLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC3U12Y9Dsw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHILE THE WORLD SLEEPS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=MctKBaxc1Sc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BALANCE IN LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=HloRqgygPW0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WRITE DOWN YOUR DREAMS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Ffan0_Ibw_

ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbIToZb2jDI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NOT LIKE THE REST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ODKPe2yJ4_

RETHINK EVERYTHING
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E_rtl3-6pE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S YOU
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1guR3wkEgA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S NEVER TOO LATE (NO REGRETS)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tElbDd2UzRU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BEAT THE ODDS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=BElkCNmtEvI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SET GOALS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi1xlNoiyHw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MISTAKES MOVE YOU FORWARD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVxbFj2iJqk_

THIS IS WAR
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-TjD5lGv2Y_

STICK IT OUT SO ONE DAY YOU CAN SAY "I MADE IT!"
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIkDOJu4508_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HARD TIMES
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yajsFuUCvw_

INTENTION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy8XbK-R7CQ_

HEART OF A LION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiMY7-h3xnE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LEAVE THE PAST BEHIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaD0cnafciU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REMEMBER THE DREAM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7vjJTE7Teo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ENJOY LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7fA8hdrqp8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TO INFINITY AND BEYOND (Motivational Disney Video)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJn075Aw0CY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THEY WERE WRONG
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcoevKNPrT4_

THE POWER OF THOUGHT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ4NjopCA00_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STRUGGLE MAKES YOU STRONGER
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wcf5b3mENJU_

LEAVE THE HERD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcV9sISo2PM_

COURAGE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnWcd4FEzz8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MAKE A DECISION
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_ilcivalAk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ACTORS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=G25yxOSR7TA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CHASE YOUR DREAMS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe14vgHVy_Y_

MEANINGFUL LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QAHp8JzSVE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HARD WORK BEATS TALENT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZIyE6iShe8_

PERSIST
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nstQqaRaDEY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DREAMS ARE POSSIBLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=witpeoQgoWs_

ONE LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjuNr3NUsGI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

INVISIBLE WALLS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1mbFit-aSo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrsW9elOnjw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THIS IS YOUR TIME
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TOX7aneJYg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GREAT SUCCESS REQUIRES GREAT EFFORT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI9f7oi0wxc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S TIME TO CHANGE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy1GvhfIqSA_

ACHIEVE YOUR GOALS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcUiYuVEClo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OVERCOME FAILURE AND MAKE AN IMPACT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1VvkDNxd6s_

THEY WERE WRONG
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAL_XiMkru0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE ROAD AHEAD
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAMLtZALcdE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIVE YOUR LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjV-R4yeIFI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE, BUT ONLY IF YOU BELIEVE IT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqiqA45xSIw_

THE COST OF GREATNESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6i8hrm4gEM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BEST VERSION OF YOURSELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkDBImBAmN0_


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

Eric S. Kim said:


> I've been watching these motivational videos on YouTube and they've helped me in beating my writer's block and absolutely destroying my procrastination. Even if most of the movie clips involve sports and outdoor activities, the positive messages are still relevant and strong. These videos may not work for everyone, but it wouldn't hurt to at least try and watch if you are stuck on the first page or are absolutely uncertain of your writing career. Below are two videos that I love to watch every other day:
> 
> THE GREATNESS WITHIN
> _www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiyYEVcU1tI_
> ...


Cool videos.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIVE YOUR DREAM
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6y1SOOCiDs_

FEAR OF FAILURE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK-WOZZ-PcI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER GIVE UP
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaTKOo1A3VM_

FAILURE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt-iccuOSLI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

EGO IS THE ENEMY
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqNctMt8BUo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HAPPY LIFE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjcAiDFwahQ_

LOVE WHAT YOU DO
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlqFt8SDxl4_

LOVE WHAT YOU DO (Second Version)
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZdH6xqasU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BODY ARMOR
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgizXYOHUWY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE RIGHT MINDSET
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEMGApzRdRo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RETRAIN YOUR MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp2qjshr-r4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNLEASH YOUR SOUL'S POTENTIAL
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k8ctxolOGo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

COURAGE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bI28NhzUAI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNBREAKABLE
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWCYDYAz8R0_


----------



## KyleConnor (Mar 8, 2017)

I really liked the unbreakable video. Had seen it before a while back. Felt good to watch it again.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T LISTEN TO THE HATERS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezEEoO1cVvA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT DO YOU WANT
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UCBvTYotuU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LETTERS TO MY YOUNGER SELF
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=a56gbzcWHw8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNDER COVER OF DARKNESS
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUbfn2hQHVk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

AMBITIOUS MIND
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2bw52VjJLM_


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Some good ones here ...

http://motivatetube.com


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BELIEVE IN YOURSELF
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mjRM7sbhFk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CONTENDERS
From {Mateusz M}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDSwwEeF_K8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU HAVE TO BE ODD TO BE NUMBER ONE
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZOfPgq7QxY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DEVELOP YOUR GREATNESS
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjzSHpevqTQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MAKE THE JUMP
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xv5PV1vY2Q_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STAY IN YOUR LANE
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGTA0GwbMoo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE PATH
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKgrY_9mWnk_

WHAT ARE YOUR GOALS
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNITe9snHqA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE POWER WITHIN
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NHLZyD0jjM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LEAVE A LEGACY
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngvERUL8uy4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REBIRTH
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zi-41jHvvE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WE ALL HAVE A BEAST INSIDE
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIBruolKTOs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER DOUBT YOURSELF
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvipGFcbBTQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PROVE YOU CAN DO IT
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=br5eA-5EFTc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER STOP ON YOUR DREAM
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlR54YgeYio_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T LET THEM CHANGE YOU
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMEdbENypqM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DEFEAT THE REAPER
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpSfqtH4NMI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TRAIN YOUR MIND TO SUCCEED
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2leadiTw94_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REMOVE YOUR LIMITS
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1gid5lwv9A_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SO WHAT (YOU DON'T NEED THEM)
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2st9L2IDIc_

CRAZY ENOUGH TO SUCCEED
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdm8-xfOvro_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE SECRET TO HAPPINESS
From {RSD Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD9dDBbNv-Q_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE OPPORTUNITY OF A LIFETIME
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7r2kRZDsAc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE PURSUIT OF SUCCESS
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz1Y_sMyR4A_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RUN AFTER YOUR DESTINY
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X87PMJmnVY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DECIDE NOW
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMe2xYB7c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REALITY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlOt3wTL5hI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GO HUNT YOUR DREAM
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk3BbhzsBgs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S TIME TO CHANGE
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rQwbZ3OCco_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNSTOPPABLE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyqqfRPcXtQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE ANTIDOTE TO AVERAGE
From {Success Archive}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPVWDTjijEM&t=192s_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I GAVE MY WORD
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVq3rVFnWaY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOUR TIME IS NOW
From {Motivation Grid}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=h52uKo6mris_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S TIME TO CHANGE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtKDP0hTQjQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DISCIPLINE YOUR MIND
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuI-XcHlu4o_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOW TO THINK YOUR WAY TO SUCCESS
From {Habits of the Wealthy}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GVVWUAaxT0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I REFUSE TO SETTLE FOR LESS THAN I CAN BE!
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3An3vYvie24_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP COMPLAINING
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EUCnoJmlZY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOW IS IT A RISK IF YOU DON'T TRY?
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmP_fko0Ldk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NO EXCUSES
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqjuAJNebrU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ACHIEVE HAPPINESS
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAEooqK1wW8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

VISION
From {Chispa Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd3bA1mRAn8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNSTOPPABLE
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkxXQLsDjXw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP WASTING TIME
From {Motivation2Study}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3FA2kALScU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT MOTIVATES YOU
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TItzRkZpXqI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIVE YOUR DREAM
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5nsYnAfbt8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OVERCOMING THE FEAR OF TAKING A RISK
From {Habits of the Wealthy}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP_vw1Jdvr4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOW TO STOP CARING WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_icRVSG2D4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOUR REASON FOR BREATHING
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4bRfNalqm0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE FEARLESS
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkFy6oJcgHg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BELIEVE YOURSELF
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmUbL03Vly0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MIND CONTROL
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nerTVPbR33Y_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE SCIENCE OF HAPPINESS
From {RSD Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWhj_Q01a2U_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MINDSET SHIFTS
From {Habits of the Wealthy}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArgyncNOq1A_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LET YOUR HATERS BE YOUR FUEL
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-hLtbE7CNE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU MUST BELIEVE!
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAWGqynU2sc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE FASTEST WAY TO SUCCESS
From {Success Archive}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUGqqOUMk14_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REMEMBER WHY YOU STARTED
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBtbMsBCCvM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TRUST YOUR INSTINCTS
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=euT36jK6DNE_

TAKE THE RISK
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKZDSJHhG8s_

HOW TO BUILD WEALTH
From {Habits of the Wealthy}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdxF7fjAU4U_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FEED YOUR MIND WITH SUCCESS
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEEhBmEJMEc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I WILL SUCCEED
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKjazs8mejU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I DIDN'T COME THIS FAR TO COME THIS FAR
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=D53m7CJ7wYI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU CAN DO IT
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPaURppXwa8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PIECES
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbH2Gclbk6U_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MASTER YOUR MIND
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYS-v01cNow_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BELIEVE IN YOUR VISIONS
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAp6Dfq385Y_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IMPACT
From {CJ Chan}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=198lEO5MixQ_

RUNNING ON EMPTY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yIrHe5geRE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MAKE YOURSELF FEARLESS
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjBkvtjFDrg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REFUSE TO FAIL
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud5m4oaBrUY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DO YOU LOVE YOURSELF
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-xCDECq5wU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WAKE UP WITH DETERMINATION
From {Success Archive}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKEaHt0WYA8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LET'S DO SOMETHING EXTRAORDINARY
From {Habits of the Wealthy}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=neXvv1Wm02Q_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIFE IS A GAME AND EVERYONE CAN WIN
From {Fearless Soul}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIPYdzAGzFI_

AS YOU THINK, SO SHALL YOU BE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrmN7iaRggM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE ARCHITECT
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLJR-GHpogk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FEAR WILL NOT STOP ME
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsa2BbtOq3o_


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you for this thread, it's really done a lot to inspire me.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OPPORTUNITY
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjRpWJP6qNQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PASSION
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDC4e2U4Lg8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IMPOSSIBLE IS NOTHING
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fLW8AxDfzw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FACE YOUR FEAR AND DO IT ANYWAY!
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfyJ4zD0gdc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP KIDDING YOURSELF
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZfggpMauBk_

WHAT IS YOUR VISION?
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w10ElUhZDc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TAKE CHARGE OF YOUR LIFE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUAUod_tApU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GET BACK UP
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7eGSRJPuwc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LUCKY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj0S-umDscw_


----------



## skywalker (Apr 21, 2017)

Think you'll like these videos too
https://brainandlife.net/fitness-powered-brains/


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LEAVE THE COMFORT ZONE
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVxxXs9LbuI_

THE MINDSET OF HIGH ACHIEVERS
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRxf_bFxAzI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PEOPLE WILL EITHER INSPIRE YOU OR DRAIN YOU
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAykS2oh8Dg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP NEGATIVE THINKING
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zeePbqhjPE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DOMINATE YOUR FEAR
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrWIEztbYIY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIND GREATNESS WITHIN YOURSELF
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=No3bYxHPhMI_

CLOUD RUNNER
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY9TtVAVhXM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIMITLESS POSSIBILITIES
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5DlHo53mJQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REBIRTH
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVn9QQz5pss_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FOCUS ON YOUR GOALS
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoGxVpQqVYU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIVE YOUR DREAMS NOW
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8lRug5iKW0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CERTAINTY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvfxypmwOsY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T LET PEOPLE TAKE YOUR DREAMS
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzkLW9gL0OA_

SUFFERING IS A CHOICE
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX9MOx1ZSbs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TAKING RISK IS THE GREATEST WAY
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMMYObqxutc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHO DO I NEED TO BECOME
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tziqpdbpriY_

THE PSYCHOLOGY OF GREATNESS
From {Basquiat Picasso}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIUuVoFITdU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RETRAIN YOUR BRAIN
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTaN2cMZvpo_

LIFE = THE GREATEST OF TEACHERS
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEn9IPf4d8A_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

AIM HIGH
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMuXn3TLXw8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RUNNING TO GREATNESS
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugVb_iU8eIQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNCHAIN YOUR MIND
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWKPZ2PpBW4_


----------



## lisavpires (May 23, 2016)

These are great! Thanks!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RETHINK YOUR LIFE
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKNBHanHTZQ_

YOU OWE IT TO YOURSELF TO BE GREAT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WqwHJCUs18_

LEARNING TO FLY ON THE WAY DOWN
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=26JwCMrYiEA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HAVE COURAGE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO8NvYe0B-I_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NOTHING WILL STOP YOU
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEyAQ2lslaE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NOTHING WILL COME IF YOU QUIT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV1BKcgBr18_


----------



## hollie.carroll (Aug 19, 2017)

VMJaskiernia said:


> I love motivational videos <3 Here's some of my favorite:
> 
> Neil Gaiman - Commencement Speech at the University of the Arts 2012
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikAb-NYkseI
> ...


Thank you! Neil's speech was really motivational!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CLARITY
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=s09AWU6I6pI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T GIVE UP
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn_cycNaPsc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE THE HERO OF YOUR OWN STORY
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaWdJq9OO_s_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BREAK LIMITATIONS
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm1cBshAAAA_

WILLINGNESS TO FAIL
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWmjPZaycX8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU CAN WIN IF YOU WANT
From {Success Archive}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0cjOgDpofA_

HOW TO STOP CARING WHAT PEOPLE THINK
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZiFxsnjjQk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PAIN IS TEMPORARY
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0HSe5QZb1U_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE ENEMY WITHIN
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJLxJhMstrg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DECIDE TO WIN
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBdkYI9Umkg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BECOME THE HERO OF YOUR LIFE
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c2v88ZbB-I_

WINNING MENTALITY
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjvkl0nHuRE_

SUCCESS IS THE BEST REVENGE
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l3UOp856lo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOLD ON
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU64Lrpqcu8_

NEVER LET THEM STOP YOU
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvsLLCzQgEo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN YOU FEEL LIKE GIVING UP
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwC3iruYlhQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT IT REALLY TAKES TO BE GREAT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVtyPj4JEFo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ACCESS YOUR INNER POWER
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNh8oK7Bums_

END LAZINESS
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hXLkj5H6pI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU CAN'T STOP NOW
From {Basquiat Picasso}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5JZVPZ29sc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THINK DIFFERENTLY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQiy4Fke0n0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE WARRIOR MINDSET
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkfBwdGT944_

THE FIGHT
From {RedFrost Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hUllwHpXiA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHATEVER IT TAKES
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhTfXw0uOfk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SEE IT IN YOUR MIND
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XtTx94RPIw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU ARE WORTHY
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FkwmZIvDzo_

LINES IN THE SAND
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMTKqC1G5u8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE A CHAMPION
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqB9nOh1VYw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU CAN'T SOAR LIKE AN EAGLE WHEN YOU SURROUND YOURSELF WITH TURKEYS
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBOTCmafKUs_

GROW THROUGH IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=R090e4ywkAw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REACH
From {Red Frost Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8K0KvycnAU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOUR LIFE IS YOUR LIFE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-n9Fzbi2ik_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STAY OBSESSED
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhPzWMH_Z0I_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MIND VS BODY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6zTAY_HizQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

AVERAGE
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLhW1tWOQ6s_

KEEP MOVING FORWARD
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlfTaXiLmQE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOUR RESULTS ARE A MIRROR OF YOUR EFFORT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLslhwIMMy8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BEAST MODE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAZSjgTKdPs_

WIRED DIFFERENTLY
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnoFiJPnnTA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ACHIEVE GREATNESS
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HDLnWd1dD8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DREAM CHASERS
From {RedFrost Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBbtq6AH6rE_

KINGS AND QUEENS
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLns7nzln9Y_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GO TAKE IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmRMn-AUOSs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CHASE YOUR DREAM
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxYo6ZLd4UM_


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

And all this time I thought this thread was going to be videos of kittens!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T STOP WHEN YOU'RE TIRED
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MtsGPmPSPo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RELENTLESS
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dljg5Zb5a8Q_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN YOU FEEL LIKE QUITTING, REMEMBER WHY YOU STARTED
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1rA2jMS-6I_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MAKE A DIFFERENCE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JlQL3tCTjU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN YOU ARE LOST
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhJ4PdwzGr0_

THE IMPERFECT VICTORY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnu8t51mVoU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU CAN DO IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EsH8bCJqDs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT IS STOPPING YOU
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV6hHelIDJw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CONCESSIONS
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiPC0r-AIsQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DEVELOP A STRONG MIND AND YOU WILL LIVE A STRONG LIFE
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCgTDLtxJzQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE THE BEST YOU
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmn5r6FRdrM_

WHO WILL YOU BECOME?
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZYJe5p30aA_

DREAMS NEVER DIE
From {Basquiat Picasso}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W7IPl-foR4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIND YOUR TALENT
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw5SjnMN3Lo_

SURROUND YOURSELF WITH THE DREAMERS
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBN5LoCdcKM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LUCK
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3qUTpMxHps_

REMEMBER THE DREAM
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5DTdv-XpH8_

SCRIPTS AND STORYLINES
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx_bkuHux-c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT MUST BE AN OBSESSION
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dzj0vA_as-8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN YOU FEEL LAZY
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUpeDuCKdtA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU ONLY GET ONE SHOT
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC-7m4MF6LY_

PREPARE FOR GREATNESS
From {MOIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mmw8g6d8RY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BECOME THE HUNTER
From {RedFrost Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNZvw6jfPsI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I AM
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlwkzuq9Co8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TAKE ACTION
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICaquIWsrRo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STACKS
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMTdmYed6Mw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU'LL NEVER BE GREAT IF YOU BELIEVE IN LIMITS
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GaDbwO2lVM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

INVINCIBLE
From {RedFrost Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIFVwF35Jb0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIND THE HERO WITHIN YOU
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=la_RL9FNaTM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOUR PURPOSE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jph1D20xwoA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THERE I WILL BE
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=13qgxtUsrgE_


----------



## dgcasey (Apr 16, 2017)

Maybe not a motivational video in the strictest sense, but it motivates me when I watch it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZGghmwUcbQ&index=5&list=PLcrQbpPY38c09Qnx0KeYHqgRcHGF46iwA


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FEAR IS NOT REAL
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1qRb2NCDKg_

FAITH OVER FEAR
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PimsZgNIz8_

KEEP FIGHTING
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf5PmYVUuyM_

THERE I WILL BE
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=13qgxtUsrgE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S NOT PROCRASTINATION
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WDdzN1KwJk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TRAIN YOUR MIND
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJfCVWKdlxw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STAND UP AND FIGHT
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=56_6CytNZ5E_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MAKE THE RIGHT DECISION
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm9EBg3LWyg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

VICTORY IS MINE
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXDvq_g6kHo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I CAN MAKE IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wkKh1q3W8A_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT WILL YOU DO IN 2018?
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfIWymEfwFc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT ALL STARTED WITH A DREAM
From {Success Archive}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmX1Omt13tw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP QUITTING ON YOUR DREAMS
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3MoaJOaeKc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T LIMIT YOURSELF
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbvECLq3of4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

2018 - THIS IS YOUR YEAR
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhxo1LmnSUs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE NEXT CHAPTER
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NJp4zkw7qA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DO YOU HAVE THE DESIRE TO FIND A WAY?
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvuy-s7EcSU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PUSH YOURSELF
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPaPXigzm_U_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU WILL NOT QUIT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd1P-F2zVKg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT WILL NOT BE EASY, BUT IT WILL BE WORTH IT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkn-nsN_Iq0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TOUGH TIMES
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wriJKxOu32o_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SILENCE THE DOUBTERS
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHFpBsCALBI_

MAKE YOUR MARK
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru9aukceKqc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MINDSET IS EVERYTHING! THERE IS NO GREATER ASSET
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwbVC1_tO_I_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I'M GOING TO MAKE IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5ClGirRMsE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE OBSESSED
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ESsJWMdMok_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I AM A DIFFERENT BREED!
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCVYpjw8Hpc_

BELIEVE IN YOURSELF
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGnuHi8En_w_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OPPORTUNITY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyUI2xLUdmo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FIGHT FOR IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxxBWlTZIec_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE SO GOOD THAT THEY CAN'T IGNORE YOU
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6HMvpqV9Dg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOW TO ACHIEVE YOUR GOALS NO MATTER WHAT
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWUasImPE2Q_

NOTHING CAN STOP YOU
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRGj7HvhgqI_


----------



## Rosie Scott (Oct 3, 2017)

Forgive me if someone posted this one already, but this is literally the only motivational video I'll ever need. Who knew angels wear their hair in rat-tails? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXsQAXx_ao0


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNBREAKABLE
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnUzZgGk1wg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GO ALL OUT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROGvT09pSUk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOW TO GET MOTIVATED
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN83SzCbczo_

SOMETHING WORTH FIGHTING FOR
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2lpA07Cei0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHY ARE WE SCARED?
From {Basquiat Picasso}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=HULZI2okRko_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RISK VS. REGRET
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFQ_9zTgopg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GET BACK UP
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ro8U83g3vs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN NO ONE IS WATCHING, THAT IS WHEN IT REALLY COUNTS
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zmFaeGaMq8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PROVE THEM WRONG
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Yh4aAi_Kk_

THE POWER OF BEING YOURSELF
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymDs1-oRuCo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I AM
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFuzQunrJ0w_

DRIVEN TO GREATNESS
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh-9HGmVZSo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

KNOW WHO YOU ARE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhCGM_DSMQ0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

INVEST IN YOURSELF
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL5KFgtgpgg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I WILL BE GREAT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxu8o3SyUUU_


----------



## KyleConnor (Mar 8, 2017)

Motivational video: 




Motivational read: For Motivation


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S TIME
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj5VxxwqBpo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

KEEP PUSHING
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UxGM1jXd6k_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PAIN IS A GIFT FROM THE GODS OF GROWTH
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SkpkCgYJ2I_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I CAN TAKE IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNfWuSZb6k_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DISCOVER YOUR PURPOSE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzGdtX1eaBE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

COMPARING YOURSELF TO ANOTHER IS AN INSULT TO WHO YOU ARE
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrabuVhrfTk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE WILL TO WIN
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_JLwcdI2xs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE SEVEN BIGGEST DREAM KILLERS
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jvIzecBP3Y_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GET THROUGH IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IQv7sHXzf8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT IT TAKES TO BE THE BEST
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2uem6dQsjk_

WHAT IS YOUR "WHY"?
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECUW2dk0kmk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THROUGH THE STORM
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu0794laz5s_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CRAZY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2zfJH4dc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DRIVEN
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=79Bp8q4Cu0k_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER GIVE UP ON YOUR DREAMS
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ2UwmMWVfc_

THE CHALLENGE
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hbghxr_Hqio_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE WAKE UP CALL
From {RedFrost Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ADnIWSQsOk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

KEEP GRINDING
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IeDd8cQb6c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP AT NOTHING
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-pw9q7CBZE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PRIORITIES
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiSuAzXFiNI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DISCIPLINE YOURSELF
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t4215FI1hQ_


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

This cat watching Psycho motivates me. It's odd how different things motivate people.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq_3w3f24Hk


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I CAN DO THIS
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb1sHimiEcU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE HERE NOW
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQKi0_lkIQ0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NO MORE EXCUSES
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NXD7BI99PI_

IT TAKES RESPONSIBILITY
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA0Tsrt5j8E_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T GIVE IN
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypR6GCzyDvg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

COMPELLING FUTURE
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMXY7n7beuA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE 1% THINKING
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeF01Gfqip4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T LET GO
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybZXi6TXWaE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T MAKE EXCUSES
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipiTElgqxqo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SET YOUR LIFE ON FIRE
From {Basquiat Picasso}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxaPeTvLZdE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GET UP AND GRIND
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZOOZZkSGhg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THEY DO NOT DEFINE ME
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4O4wuVR4TI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNBREAKABLE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pfaQK6Hvks_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP THE DOUBT
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij7HVn46CqA_

A FLICKER OF LIGHT
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZePcW7hixcg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

VISION
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjqZOUamQXM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE NEXT LEVEL
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLQQZ6yqoUI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MAKE THE MOST OF IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPB5vESKkD8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE PASSIONATE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j8qPk833mA_

DO IT EVERY DAY
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlcmlO9GguM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNTIL I WIN
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKVKA_jZDQw_

VULNERABLE
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp271XpBSAk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

AWAKEN YOURSELF
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG232lkMQQY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LIVE WITH PURPOSE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mvcWN5OKxg_

KEEP GOING, KEEP CLIMBING, KEEP FIGHTING
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=elAUDSK94Nc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

5 REASONS WHY YOU SHOULDN'T HATE THE HATERS
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rII5ex88QM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GET IT DONE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m0cNX6PHig_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GO MAKE IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUuVdSCY7gk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE PREPARED
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXXsFqWx6Ks_

YOU ARE THE CEO OF YOUR LIFE
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKaE68cwkOY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PUSH YOURSELF
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzH4zr16j7I_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DARE TO LIVE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO1nPoWNlm4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THROUGH HELL
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=63BhvUhDBDo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OVERCOME YOUR FEAR
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Wu6FTyqGs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU MAKE 35,000 CHOICES EVERY DAY
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dQf7dQ_y4M_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LAUGH AT YOUR INSECURITIES
From {RSD Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKpo7mx5qmw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU ARE LIMITLESS
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4-pSYWyVws_

MENTAL TOUGHNESS
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjlq5RphBPo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THEY TRIED TO BURY ME
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdgqW2LW0eU_

VALUE OF TIME
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSGvsDAAgV4_

STORY OF A LIFETIME
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ebYpC0Y4a8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE MOST IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR SUCCESS
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=izIFLbFXuC4_

THE BIGGER THE DREAM, THE HARDER THE GRIND
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqCp8wRLBbM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THOSE WHO WALK ALONE
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FncTDZxNbM4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOPE
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie-ByDkfxG8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

"I JUST CAN'T HELP IT"
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJL59YqBG1Y_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S NOT OVER UNTIL I WIN
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5xnNzY4PtU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

SHUT OUT THE DISTRACTIONS
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=md2TBEVsK_8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BECOME THE BEST
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bpoh92TQ9g_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

RESILIENT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdjHG_bGKhk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEGATIVE THINKING
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBUBORCSvro_

EXCUSES & NEGATIVITY
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULR8f30LPRg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TOO FAR AWAY
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-vgZG9nnVs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

5 REASONS WHY YOU HAVEN'T MADE IT YET...AND WHAT YOU CAN DO TO CHANGE THAT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qtYgAEzaGE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STAND UP TO LIFE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMhyb7vyncI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE SUBJECTIVITY OF BRILLIANCE
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMtVzCtGjfI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE BREAKING POINT
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN9LQFZJjo0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN EVERYTHING SEEMS TO BE GOING AGAINST YOU
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OtwvMU6v1Y_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NO EXCUSES
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnHW6o8WMas_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ARE YOU READY TO TRY?
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-Wm_lpbS5E_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

REFUSE FAILURE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aT5IuoulCY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER SURRENDER
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHFRgx0fIeU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN YOU'RE READY TO RISE
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwI9EmmwQFY_

THE AMAZING PLACEBO EFFECTS
From {Success Archive}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UbQOTyLfVQ_

FACE YOUR FEARS
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqi2OGHuvPo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BLUEPRINT FOR SUCCESS
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sf5k2GcGiQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MAKE RIGHT DECISIONS
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZDFCLcXioQ_

HOLD ON TO YOUR DREAM
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rHkGy9JfCs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PERSEVERE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qNU-lvPXKw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PLAY THE CARDS YOU ARE DEALT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjCTda4TvFg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NEVER ALLOW YOUR FEARS TO DETERMINE YOUR FATE
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tznGvQGGwg_

EVERY SECOND COUNTS
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMwHQHXdUGk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOLD THE LINE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoI3eCWTj48_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I AM
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=abeAA6Apt80_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

COURAGE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFalmesXWMY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE REAL MEANING OF WHATEVER IT TAKES
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=V99KJgOMne0_


----------



## OnlyTheGrotesqueKnow (Jun 10, 2018)

Love this thread!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WEAKNESS
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVwAANdbMsI_

OVERCOME NEGATIVITY
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WryfS6fyXVw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IT'S ALL ABOUT HEART!
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-M_JBxGLk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FOCUS
From {RSD Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGeTIYW-mzA_

IF YOU SEEK GREATNESS
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNFmcSqt9A4_

LOVE YOURSELF
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZSLfQHEj40_

BEAT THE ALARM
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyOIXL8iqjE_

SELF-DISCIPLINE
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft_DXwgUXB0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOUR VALUE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBrRpb8aLwk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

NOT ENOUGH
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0yJ7HdilPU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LEAVE YOUR FEAR BEHIND
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_Co_WjDebk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

KEEP COMING BACK
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aQyxjBZmJk_


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

This really resonated with me because before I was a writer, I was a scientist and failure was simply the road to getting closer to the truth:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdTMDpizis8

Here's to never giving up on our dreams! Let's fail spectacularly, fail better, and live the dream.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PASSION AND PURPOSE
From {RSD Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJdoz3xjyw4_

TAKE ACTION TODAY
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEYv5Ckpkrw_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FEAR
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=af9qXLrPadA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CONSISTENCY
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPCVf6ac73k_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DISCOVER YOURSELF
From {RSD Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FcIKLWUkek_

BEAST MODE ACTIVATED
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHe_Duf-ctI_

GO THROUGH THE PAIN
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOBR2JYugTo_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CALL ME MAGIC
From {Mulligan Brothers}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZUMfllUsdQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE RABBIT HOLE
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak60O6-XDJ8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU ARE THE KING OF YOUR GOALS
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQlKIZF0abM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LION VERSUS GAZELLE
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlHI1FjAhqM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

LOVED OR HATED, BUT NEVER IGNORED
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYy1i9VCbys_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP MAKING EXCUSES
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM5vjWCLG2w_

PASSION
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC7ff4ljBEE_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OPPORTUNITY
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqCBCL-gc44_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU GOTTA WANT THIS MORE THAN ANYTHING
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsVJBDeo7yQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CONSISTENT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEwzDmDeyf4_

SEE THE LIGHT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoiIjNKnh7c_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN NO ONE'S WATCHING
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xznOQUbFd-o_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

EMERGENCE
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsFKUPr9Qzk_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PERSISTENT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_cZ4UItbH0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DIG DEEPER
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IRobBxErZc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FOCUS ON YOU
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbc8GoTJaN0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHEN LIFE KNOCKS YOU DOWN
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGOqIiwwD_8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STAY THE COURSE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-75K2F3jUg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BECOME SOMEONE THAT NOBODY THOUGHT YOU COULD BE
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvYmocBWIos_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HOW TO BREAK THE BAD HABITS
From {Be Inspired}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO8Fz6gGOus_

NO QUIT IN THIS DOG
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6Xqn79-X8Q_

TAKE ACTION
From {RSD Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMur1zh_9KY_

IMPROVING YOUR SELF-WORTH
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ihq5hBwjP0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

OVERCOME FEAR OF FAILURE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwJenA0Yaas_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I WILL MAKE IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlz-Ne4aqDY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PASSION
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-4zGxeFZOs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHAT MAKES YOU COME ALIVE?
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpBT4MMOXyM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

UNCONQUERABLE
From {RedFrost Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUvYszHhDwA_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CREATE WEALTH
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s3_2__Utq4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

COMMITMENT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zVzq_chsYI_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

PROCRASTINATION
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuKuxhv58vc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DO OR DIE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIpGlKr2ffs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HUSTLE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN40sKlWjD4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

HATERS
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUDq7AdaNMg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GOING THE DISTANCE
From {Basquiat Picasso}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ekS9Xx9xIQ_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I DIDN'T GET THIS FAR BY LUCK
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH3yLCwhKN8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GET UP & HIT BACK
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOb5blWBkS8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

KNOW YOUR VALUE
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS-NtGuBYAA_

MINDSIGHT
From {Chispa Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYfU9WBy_HA_

IT'S YOUR DREAM, NO ONE ELSE'S
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuPXH35WoRs_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

DON'T QUIT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m5agpzM1Ok_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STOP WASTING TIME
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eM-wjbkSU4_

STRONG IN WILL
From {RedFrost Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvEeHVbuf6o_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

STAY FOCUSED
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3Dd_x5omFo_

FEED YOUR VISION
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwjmJeAFrik_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

WHATEVER IS REQUIRED
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhAW1V18aR0_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

TAKE ACTION
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_03FqAr2f8_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CREATE VISION
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIGBq5FdYR4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ALL OR NOTHING
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du6Me5DpTAs_

KEEP FIGHTING
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxBam2KHWww_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE SIGNIFICANT
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPHDMw_XJkM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

GET UNCOMFORTABLE
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEo9I_C4kCM_

CHANGE YOURSELF FIRST
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB704aYQzuc_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU KEEP GOING OR YOU QUIT
From {Team Fearless}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQbJw3eN8qg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

THE OTHER SIDE OF PAIN
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VvzRIyXaxU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

MASTER YOUR GIFT
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWZLNhTMQhU_

WARRIOR
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG5dbgI2dl4_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

CHANGE THE WAY YOU SEE YOURSELF
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=0epx7MSdL1g_


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Eric S. Kim said:


> MASTER YOUR GIFT
> From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
> _www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWZLNhTMQhU_
> 
> ...


Thanks for these


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

FAIL FORWARD
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=25AzBjQl0mg_

TRANSFORM YOURSELF (Morning Motivation)
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBrVWnw37ns_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

YOU ARE UNIQUE
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mxxkFk8TTI&t_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

KNOW YOUR OUTCOME
From {MOTIVATIONAL VIDEOS}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=hThgRf14l-o_

KEEP PUSHING THROUGH
From {Motiversity}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QlVnGoFTeg_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

BE RELENTLESS
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ick-Z60onaU_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

ONE MORE CHANCE
From {HES Motivation}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=nco3_6RrKf0_

VOICES
From {Your World Within}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU4EHIE3ElY_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

IMPOSE YOUR WILL
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ucdhfKyYM_


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I CAN DO IT
From {Ben Lionel Scott}
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8ApMdi24LI_


----------



## dtdgallagher (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks Everyone


----------

